# Easy sausage and pepper bread



## Two Knots

pics of assembly in order

..this can be baked ahead and heated in oven
later on or slice off pieces and heat in toaster oven.
the next day it’s even better... :smile:


----------



## CaptTom

Oh, Yum!!!


----------



## Startingover

Wish I could make this today. My daughter would love this. Reminds me of Calzones that we dip in marinara sauce. 

(We're still raving about your chicken schnitzel).


----------



## Colbyt

Probably going to have to make that. I looks and should taste a lot like a loaded Calzone.


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> Probably going to have to make that. I looks and should taste a lot like a loaded Calzone.


It’s better than a loaded calzone...:smile: 
I also make it with one big bag of frozen spinach...
Substitute the peppers for the spinach...just

Squeeze out all the water from the frozen raw spinach
and spread it on the dough..don’t cook the spinach.


----------



## Two Knots

Starting over...funny you should mention calzone...

I made this last week...from one pound of pizza dough made

9 small calzones...I decided last minute to bake them
Instead of frying them... (like I fry the empanadas)
If you bake them - - first brush on a
little bit of olive oil on the mini calzones and then season
with a bit of garlic powder, salt, and Italian seasoning.)

pop into 350* oven for 25 to 30 minutes or so.

Here ya go a picture tells a thousand words...

I used ricotta, mozzarella, graded romano cheese, chopped
pepperoni and chopped fresh Italian parsley.
I’m not sure how much ricotta I used - -maybe a cup and a half.


----------



## BigJim

I have the sausage bread saved, we will give this one a try. Thanks a ton, it sure does look fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots

BigJim said:


> I have the sausage bread saved, we will give this one a try. Thanks a ton, it sure does look fantastic.


All right! Trust me...this is fantastic, :thumbsup: and heats up well 
in the toaster oven, the next day and the next day, and the next day...
But, it won’t last that long.


----------



## Startingover

Can I just come live with you....

Just bought everything to make this tomorrow. Red peppers are 3.99 each. I prefer them but only bought one, the rest green. 

My daught saw pepperoni pinwheels on Rachael Ray show and wanted to cut these thin. But Rachaels barely had filling. I said these have more filling which would dribble out.

Neither of us have a toaster oven. They'd be nice but our kitchen don't have extra space.

Empanads: made them awhile back fir first time. Blended 2 recipes, one a Jamacian filling. I loved them. My daughter was ho-hum about them cause I bakd them. Next time I'll try your hint of evoo brushed on and garlic powder


----------



## Two Knots

Starting over, I bought the red peppers cause they were 99 cents a pound.
I make pimentos with them...the green peppers is what I normally
use for the sausage and peppers.
You can heat them in microwave too, but the crust won’t crisp up.
Or you could heat in the oven for 10 minutes.


----------



## Startingover

This combination of ingredients was the best flavor ever!


Unfortunately I thought, “I’ll bake it on foil an no cleanup ”.

Don’t do that.....It sticks. 

Otherwise, we’ll be making this again soon.


----------



## Nik333

Maybe someday, Two Knots can send us samples thru the WiFi. I don't know the science, but wouldn't it be nice!:wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Maybe someday, Two Knots can send us samples thru the WiFi. I don't know the science, but wouldn't it be nice!:wink2:


That will probably be doable some day. : yes: 
Back to the future...


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> This combination of ingredients was the best flavor ever!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I thought, “I’ll bake it on foil an no cleanup ”.
> 
> Don’t do that.....It sticks.
> 
> Otherwise, we’ll be making this again soon.


Startingover
Glad you liked it...now try the spinach one...defrost frozen leaf
Spinach and wring out all the water ( no need to cook it)
Add the spinach first, them the sausage and pepperoni, and
mozzarella, grading cheese, a bit of salt pepper and garlic powder.
Roll and bake...

Did I ever post my chicken with French onion soup sauce here?


----------



## Startingover

You may have posted the chicken an French onion soup recipe but I meant ti check sodium content of the soup but never did. 

The addition of spinach would be good. I eat a lot of raw baby spinach and buy it in big tubs.

We had dessert too yesterday so this week I’ll be having my boring foods like cabbage soup or egg white omelette. :sad:


----------



## Kemper100

Looks amazingly yummy...


----------



## Nik333

@Startingover, look up Spinach & Oxalic Acid.
I love spinach, just not too much.


----------



## Old Thomas

There is a local place that sells something like that but without the peppers and onions. I like peppers but onions are not my friends. I get it with pizza sauce for dunking.


----------



## BigJim

I know you made that back in Feb of last year, but does it ever look even more fantastic today. I would love to have that for breakfast today.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, make it. It’s not hard to do...you can always buy pizza dough in the supermarket.
I have in the freezer a half recipe of pizza dough, I think today I’m going to attemp a spinach and feta cheese roll, maybe I’ll throw some swiss & graded romano in it too. 

There are so many thing that you can do with a stuffed pizza roll. Just spread out the dough, fill it and roll it and bake.


----------



## BigJim

I appreciate the encouragement Joann. I really do need to give this one a try.


----------

